# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Nieuws: Vegetarisch eten op Werelddierendag

## Leontien

Vandaag is het Werelddierendag om aandacht te geven aan de dieren. Wat in 1927 als idee ontstond in Tsjechië door Ilse Winter, namelijk 1 dag wereldwijd aan de dieren denken, werd in 1930 werkelijkheid. Vanaf die tijd wordt er in verschillende landen Dierendag gevierd. 

Je kunt je eigen huisdier in het zonnetje zetten door het te verwennen. Je kunt je ook richten op dierenleed. Overal in de wereld wordt er niet goed omgegaan met dieren. Maar in ons land kun je ook al acties voeren om je te bekommeren om de dieren. Zo kun je bij de dierenbescherming.nl een petitie tekenen tegen het afschieten van zwerfkatten. Op die manier willen ze de politiek wakker schudden om het zwerfkattenprobleem diervriendelijk aan te pakken. Je zou ook bijvoorbeeld kunnen denken aan het vee, door een dag geen vlees te eten. Er zijn vele vegetarische gerechten in omloop.

Ken jij nog meer acties die vandaag gevoerd worden? Of ga jij 1 van deze acties doen vandaag?

----------


## Yv

Ah, ja mijn dochter van 11 stelde voor om vegetarisch te gaan eten. Zelf wil ze een hele week geen vlees eten, vanwege dierendag. Ik heb dan ook een lekker vegetarisch gerecht gemaakt voor ons allen. Een quiz.

----------

